# which handycam to go for?



## mandar5 (Oct 3, 2009)

HI guys i am going on southeast asia tour next month. i need good handycam of around 25k. i have no  idea of features to look out for . pls help me buying good one. i prefer hard disk based model. pls reply soon.thanks


----------



## tkin (Oct 10, 2009)

mandar5 said:


> HI guys i am going on southeast asia tour next month. i need good handycam of around 25k. i have no  idea of features to look out for . pls help me buying good one. i prefer hard disk based model. pls reply soon.thanks


This ones are good, using one for 6months now, no issues so far, works like a charm, good battery life.

DCR-SR47E @ 24k
*www.sony.co.in/product/dcr-sr47e

• 60GB Hard Disk Drive
• 60x optical zoom
• HYBRID convenience: Hard Disk Drive & Memory Stick
• Quick Startup
• Easy Handycam® Button
• Touch Panel LCD with user-friendly menu

DCR-SR67E @ 27k
*www.sony.co.in/product/dcr-sr67e

• 80GB Hard Disk Drive
• 60x optical zoom
• Built-in zoom microphone with Dolby Digital 5.1ch.
• HYBRID convenience: Hard Disk Drive & Memory Stick
• Quick Startup
• Easy Handycam® Button


----------

